# Wide boards for powder?



## Roostertail (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi there, 
I'm wondering what people have to say about sizing to a wide board for riding in powder. Japan in particular. 
I know there boards are a lot more popular these days as opposed to going longer, and I owned a smokin jetson which I liked but I like it was too soft in the nose and tail for me and I hate feeling like I'm going to get bucked. Would rather smash through any unexpected crust and be able to enjoy riding powder on a smaller and possibly wider board. Was thinking of going wide on a Jones Ultra Mountain twin, even though I suit a regular?? 
Is there much difference to the geometries in the newer wide powder boards compared to just a normal board in a wide?? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Roostertail (Jun 25, 2015)

By the way I have a flagship and love it but would like something a bit more playful in the powder without being too soft. Thanks again.


----------



## Roostertail (Jun 25, 2015)

One last thing. Was debating between the ultra mountain twin and the lon tech travis rice gold member as I've owned a normal one and loved that, plus it's a mid wide so could work well? ? 

Something surfy, solid and yet still playful would be great. I realise that contradicts itself a little but I know it's possible .

Many Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Do you want something directional or twin (if the latter, choices are much more limited)? Do you want something that will still work well on firm groomers, or is that not a consideration?


----------



## Roostertail (Jun 25, 2015)

Groomers are not much of a consideration, it's a bonus if the board goes well but certainly not the main focus. 
Directional is fine, ideally directional twin. Both theses boards I mentioned have 20mm/3/4 inch setback so just curious which would be better in the pow. 
Thankyou


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Roostertail said:


> Groomers are not much of a consideration, it's a bonus if the board goes well but certainly not the main focus.
> Directional is fine, ideally directional twin. Both theses boards I mentioned have 20mm/3/4 inch setback so just curious which would be better in the pow.
> Thankyou


Well the Mountain Twin is mostly a groomer board that does just adequately in powder. It is far from a proper powder board even if you go wide. Likely to be even worse than the Flag (which is not a true powder board either).

When talking about twin-like, you seem to focus on the stance location/setback. That is probably one of the least important aspects for float/powder performance, so there are plenty of power boards that have (near) centered stances - Salomon Sick Stick, Burton Trick Pony, Yes 420, etc.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

There are so many different styles of boards out there... 

The Burton Fish is a perennial classic. People seem to love the Barracuda as well though it sounds like Burton dropped it for next year. Almost every company makes surfy boards of this style.

When I think playful, I prefer somewhat flexible twinish boards with a bunch of rocker and possibly the wide version for more float. I don't care for these decks on the hard pack, but they are lovely in powder (as long as it's not heavy and chundery).


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Check out the lib tech lost x lib jamie lynn that thing is killer I'm also a big fan of the Capita slush slasher.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

what about the never summer snowtrooper?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Roostertail said:


> Hi there,
> I'm wondering what people have to say about sizing to a wide board for riding in powder. Japan in particular.
> I know there boards are a lot more popular these days as opposed to going longer, and I owned a smokin jetson which I liked but I like it was too soft in the nose and tail for me and I hate feeling like I'm going to get bucked. Would rather smash through any unexpected crust and be able to enjoy riding powder on a smaller and possibly wider board. Was thinking of going wide on a Jones Ultra Mountain twin, even though I suit a regular??
> Is there much difference to the geometries in the newer wide powder boards compared to just a normal board in a wide?? Thanks for any advice!


There's lots of wide and mid-wide powder boards out there. If for Japan and pure pow then a wide would be fine... I rarely get 100% pow all day everywhere, so too wide is a bit of a problem. Mid-wide is pretty good in that sense.

The benefit of the extra width is you can go with a shorter board. Frankly...... I don't see why sacrifice so much for the sake of just getting a shorter board. You could do a mid-wide at almost regular length with some taper and setback and be golden for everything.

For all out pow... Fish is awesome. Even in some groomers it's great. Mod-Fish very good everywhere. Burton Skipjack, I haven't tried it, but lots of people are loving it; this one is short, wide and floaty.

Flow Darwin is also mid-wide and great pretty much everywhere.

Yes 420 I haven't tried... but there's a new one with what they call Powder Hull which is not as wide (and a little bit longer)..... this sounds pretty cool. Or you can just look for the normal 420 which is short and fatty.

All of those ^^ you can go shorter than your normal board, and are wide or wide-ish.

I almost tried the 420 and Skipjack the other day, but it was slushy wet snow with some minor wet pow here and there..... didn't bother with these pow decks. When I can ride these in full on POW I will try.

From NS, the Swift should be what you look for; not the Trooper. I think this one you go almost normal pow length (a bit shorter), but the rocker doesn't give you problems if you're a bit longer. Similar to Arbor Shreddy Krueger.

There's more... but off the top of my head those are pretty cool boards you can downsize on and will rip the pow.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Damn F1 you're still riding at this time of year? Meanwhile I'm doing my best not to think about shredding too much cos it's a little painful thinking about the wait til next season loll.


----------



## Roostertail (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for the input everybody. Some fun looking shapes you've mentioned. 
Anybody got experience on the lib tech speedodeeps? Could be exactly what I'm looking for. 
Like I mentioned earlier I'm not really into anything too soft, especially in the nose/tail. Don't like the feeling of the board folding under me in not ideal conditions. 
Thanks


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Roostertail said:


> By the way I have a flagship and love it but would like something a bit more playful in the powder without being too soft. Thanks again.


You should consider the Hovercraft then. It's really wide and ALSO a carving machine. On powder is a flying carpet.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GDimac said:


> Damn F1 you're still riding at this time of year? Meanwhile I'm doing my best not to think about shredding too much cos it's a little painful thinking about the wait til next season loll.


Yep. Still going. It even snowed yesterday.

Not that much cover left, but enough to get a few fun laps. Next weekend is the last for the season :crying:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm all about the wide sticks.
My boots are 9.5's so I don't need the wide models.
But the last few years I've been able to size down a bit because of it.

My lengths were getting out of control, being a buck 60 I was riding 66's & up.

Going wide let me go shorter & fuck is it ever better.
More maneuverable, while still getting the float I was looking for.
Then there's the stiffness, they're stiffer than the regular widths.

Plus you can put a wide model way farther on an angle on edge.
So much deeper carves.

I haven't been on the NS 25, but I think that might be the one.
In the wide model of course.

Or if you are wanting absolute pow slayer, the SWIFT.

If you haven't seen the NS 25? 
The chairman just posted a little vid of it in action.
Have a boo at that sucker.

It's hard to not want it after seeing it in action.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Yep. Still going. It even snowed yesterday.
> 
> Not that much cover left, but enough to get a few fun laps. Next weekend is the last for the season :crying:


Really, damn I wanna go.

Might have to sell a stick or two & go?


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Really, damn I wanna go.
> 
> Might have to sell a stick or two & go?
> 
> ...


It's probably not worth selling a few sticks for.... maybe if it was a couple weeks ago. But right now there's very little left. Still good though


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> It's probably not worth selling a few sticks for.... maybe if it was a couple weeks ago. But right now there's very little left. Still good though


Yeah there's even less August long weekend, I've gone a few times for that holiday.
It's still awesome then.

I think JJ's leaving at the end of the month, it'd be fun to ride with him one more time.

Did you even meet JJ? 
Hahaha, the kid from the "Can I move to whistler" thread.
He moved there & bought a Dupraz.

Well he'll be there for another week I think.
You should hit him up.

He's on my Facebook, if you wanna.


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah let's try and meet him up; I never met him. I gotta wait to confirm if I can go this weekend though, cause I'm pretty sure my car blew the water pump last night. I called the shop and they say it should be ready tomorrow; so If I can get er running by the weekend I'm there.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

Roostertail said:


> Hi there,
> I'm wondering what people have to say about sizing to a wide board for riding in powder. Japan in particular.
> I know there boards are a lot more popular these days as opposed to going longer, and I owned a smokin jetson which I liked but I like it was too soft in the nose and tail for me and I hate feeling like I'm going to get bucked. Would rather smash through any unexpected crust and be able to enjoy riding powder on a smaller and possibly wider board. Was thinking of going wide on a Jones Ultra Mountain twin, even though I suit a regular??
> Is there much difference to the geometries in the newer wide powder boards compared to just a normal board in a wide?? Thanks for any advice!


If you ride at Hokkaido then congratulation. 

I have lived and ridden a lot in Japan, and as I know some areas may never meet the pow (such as my area, sigh). :dry:


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Yep. Still going. It even snowed yesterday.
> 
> Not that much cover left, but enough to get a few fun laps. Next weekend is the last for the season :crying:


That's awesome. Mainly cos of the great season el nino brought this yr or that's relatively normal there? And your home mtn is Whis?


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I bought a 16 skipjack surf for Japan, trip is booked, now we wait :dry:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

JDA said:


> I bought a 16 skipjack surf for Japan, trip is booked, now we wait :dry:


Wise man.



GDimac said:


> That's awesome. Mainly cos of the great season el nino brought this yr or that's relatively normal there? And your home mtn is Whis?


Home mtn is actually Cypress (about 30mins) but I have a season pass for Whistler too (1.5 hr). Truth is el Niño made the snow melt earlier this yr. it's been suuuuper warm...


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Home mtn is actually Cypress (about 30mins) but I have a season pass for Whistler too (1.5 hr). Truth is el Niño made the snow melt earlier this yr. it's been suuuuper warm...


Nice, my cousin's home mtn is that as well. Have fam now close to Kimberley also, heard great stuff about that spot too.


----------



## Quandom (Oct 5, 2015)

Roostertail said:


> One last thing. Was debating between the ultra mountain twin and the lon tech travis rice gold member as I've owned a normal one and loved that, plus it's a mid wide so could work well? ?
> 
> Something surfy, solid and yet still playful would be great. I realise that contradicts itself a little but I know it's possible .
> 
> Many Thanks for any input!!!


As far as the gold member, it's a great all mountain board that does great in pow. It's really shines on the groom because of its shape and stiffness. And cuz its still and little wider than normal boards, it does better in pow. The slight setback and stiffness is great for pow. Although it is not a fully dedicated pow, it was one of my favorites in average amount of pow. When it gets really deep and small slope angles like in niseko, u will want a dedicated pow board. Of course it matters which size gold member t rice you get too 

This board was one of my favorite boards last year for 80% of everything. The rest you would need a pow board or park for specific riding. I actually have a friend that is trying to sell his ( he wants a different size)


----------



## Quandom (Oct 5, 2015)

Roostertail said:


> Thanks for the input everybody. Some fun looking shapes you've mentioned.
> Anybody got experience on the lib tech speedodeeps? Could be exactly what I'm looking for.
> Like I mentioned earlier I'm not really into anything too soft, especially in the nose/tail. Don't like the feeling of the board folding under me in not ideal conditions.
> Thanks


The Lib tech t rice speedodeeps is an interesting board. It has a similar shape as the gold member and even has the same underneath. So you would think it rides the same. It is softer and the contact length is much shorter than all a lot of Lib tech's boards. So it has some stability on grooms cuz the camber hybrid, but very loose cuz of the contact. And any size u get, the contact length is the same. It rides as good as u are gonna for a powder twin. It's not a short pow board. So not very agile as like a 420, but it will have more speed since its a little longer.


----------

